# Writing > Short Story Competition >  The Campfire

## Sush

"We can never let any one of us fall.No matter where our careers take us,we will always be together.This campfire shall be our witness" swore a gang of best friends a night before their graduation.
* 
That night the flame of the campfire glared more,authenticating their camaraderie while the burning flames of envy and competition within them told a totally different story.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Yes, indeed! When we graduated we all went different ways...

----------


## Sush

> Yes, indeed! When we graduated we all went different ways...


Yeah.. And that's what Life is.!! I guess

----------

